# Suche bedeutung für: The serializable class....



## blotte (31. März 2006)

```
The serializable class GUISpiel does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long
```

Hi Zusammen,

kann mir jemand helfen und sagen was obiges zu beudeuten hat?

MfG blotte


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. März 2006)

Hallo!



> The serializable class XXXX does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long


Ist eine Compilerwarnung die angibt, dass man Serialisierbare Klassen ( class XXXX implements Serializable, class XXXX implements Externalizable) auch mit einem static final serialVersionUID Klassenattribut ausstatten sollte um zwischen unterschiedlichen Versionen von serialisierten Instanzen dieser Klasse unterscheiden zu koennen. 

Gruss Tom


----------



## DataFox (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi Tom...und wie macht man das z.B.?

Gruß
Laura


----------



## fatum (14. Dezember 2007)

Genau so, wie die Warnung sagt:

Man legt in der Klasse eine static final serialVersionUID Variable vom typ long an und weist ihr einen Wert zu.


```
private static final long serialVersionUID = 4711L;
```


----------



## Banackuh (4. November 2010)

Hi,

wovon hängt die Variable serialVersionUID ab? Woher weiß ich, mit welchem Wert sie belegt werden soll?

MfG
Banackuh


----------



## DerKoenig (4. November 2010)

Nutzt du Eclipse, kannst du dir per Rechtsklick auf die Warnung eine serialVersionUID einfügen lassen.

Wie oben beschrieben ist sie dafür da, damit wenn ich ein serialisiertes Objekt habe, ich unterscheiden kann, bzw. java, mit welcher Klassenversion jenes erstellt wurde. 

Mit anderen Worten: Schreib rein was du willst, zb immer das aktuelle Datum als timestamp, sobald du eine neuere Klassenversion erstellst. Oder einfach: 1, 2, 3, 4 oder z.B. 9832740856204 :-D


----------



## Banackuh (4. November 2010)

bei EasyEclipse per Linksklick


----------

